# Wall Plug Adater to In Wall Transformer



## ryanborg (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi, I have a video door phone system that has this type of plug for each monitor

http://infronttech.com.au/838-thickbox_dm/swann-video-door-phone-power-supply.jpg

I was wondering if there was a type of in wall transformer i can hide behind the monitor and cut the end of this cable to use the in wall transformer instead of the ac wall plug please


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I have looked and looked at you question and I am still confused.....

Transformers never should be in a wall, nor monitors. You have a problem with free air
circulation (heat), fire hazard and they have to be replaced.

BG


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

There's nothing that can go in the wall, as they have to be accessible for maintenance/in case of failure.

You can look at the voltage/current output rating of the transformer, multiply the current x # of devices needed, and set an adequate remote power supply in the area where the CAT5 data cables will terminate. Then run a dedicated 18/2 along with the CAT5s from the individual devices to your central point(where the new xfmr is located). If the wall xfmrs output DC, you need to upsize the power wire if your runs are lengthy(>100').


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Possibly thinking of the doorbell transformer?
If so, doorbells usually use lower voltage AC, anywhere up to 24v, so it wouldn't work for anything that requires DC. Some do use DC, but no idea what t would be.


----------

